# New to me - Power Throw 8-24XL - shift adjustment



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I picked up a decent Power Throw 8-24XL today ($180) that will be going to my mother-in-law's house. It will mostly be used to clear a path to her oil tank and back doorway, only occasionally for full driveway duty. 

It needs a little TLC (oil change, lube linkages, check/change gearbox oil, plug, etc.). Electric start works good but it seems to start hard warm (with recoil). I suspect a fresh plug and fresh fuel will help that quite a bit. I also noticed when I got home that the handlebars were twisted to one side. Ok, they are actually a little loose. I will address that when I drop the bottom pan and lube the internals.

The only other problem, which was noted when I tried it out, was that first gear is MIA (it actually crept backwards slightly in 1st). R1 & R2 along with 2-5 forward all worked as they should. It seems like this shouldn't be anything more complicated than adjusting the linkage. Obviously I need to fix the sloppy handlebars before I can accurately adjust the linkage. 

So, the question. What is the procedure for adjusting the shift linkage on this machine? 

There appears to be a threaded adjustment where the linkage attaches to the shifter. Do I need to make it longer or shorter?

I am more familiar with the linkage on the older machines where the shift lever performed as both speed/direction selector and clutch. I assume the shifter on this machine moves the friction disc side to side and the clutch handle draws the friction disc against the drive plate? Actually a simpler system (I hope).

And, since everyone likes Pics:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*I would take off the rear panel cover and have a good looksee around in there. check friction disc and clean everything up down there and lube it all over again. put new belts on it. post some pics of it also so I can have a good looksee all over the place. if you have any more questions or concerns feel free to CALL ME OUT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! ALOHA!!!!!!!*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

you can go into the toro main website input the model number from there they ask for a serial number range , there the manuals are for download 

example using your model under Manuals & Warranty you can download the service manual 
https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=23660


----------

